# southern ND snows



## buckfart (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if snow geese are in the southern ND area and how much snow is on the ground? I plan on hunting that area on the 27 of march, will that be to early?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

will not be to early


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

There was a fair amount of snow in the fields maybe a foot or so on monday..but it has been warm weather..i would say by the 27th most of the snow will be gone with alot of sheet water..should be decent amount of birds too..ill prob be down in that area same weekend


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The snow won't be all gone by then...

Few birds right now, but the big push is about 30-70 miles south


----------



## buckfart (Mar 19, 2009)

buckfart said:


> Can anybody tell me if snow geese are in the southern ND area and how much snow is on the ground? I plan on hunting that area on the 27 of march, will that be to early?


 Thanks for the reply on southern ND. I have nothing but time right now to hunt them so when and where the snows go I will be there to greet them :sniper: just like in the past


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

was just down there yesterday by tiawaken, there is still good amout of snow about a foot consistenly through a lot of feilds but by the 27th it should be deff gone, i dont think thats to early


----------



## kferris (Sep 12, 2008)

I saw a small bunch fly over the casino in Hankinson this morning but that was it for the day.


----------



## buckfart (Mar 19, 2009)

I think we will need some warm :******: weather to bring them up here but not too warm to send the snows to canada


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw some flying in southern ND and one field of a couple hundred. Its gonna be at least a week before huntable numbers show up.


----------



## buckfart (Mar 19, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Saw some flying in southern ND and one field of a couple hundred. Its gonna be at least a week before huntable numbers show up.


 Thanks for the recent report I plan on hunting that week or longer


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

buckfart said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw some flying in southern ND and one field of a couple hundred. Its gonna be at least a week before huntable numbers show up.
> ...


Not a problem.


----------

